# Vote for your selected name.



## antonherbst (29/10/17)

We have the following billet box to select a name for.
@JB1987 owner of this good looking bb asked for a male name and these where the names that was nominated. This is just a voting poll and will close at the set time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/17)

Silver Sable







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (30/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Silver Sable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suggestions are closed, this is just the voting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/17)

Hahaha early morning - please forgive 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (30/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Silver Sable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion @RenaldoRheeder but the BB owner @JB1987 asked for a male name and as @TheV said its closed. 

But please do cast your vote on the above poll. We always welcome a vote and then name will be put up for the next BB.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @RenaldoRheeder but the BB owner @JB1987 asked for a male name and as @TheV said its closed.
> 
> But please do cast your vote on the above poll. We always welcome a vote and then name will be put up for the next BB.



The poll part does not show on Tapatalk - but I've logged in via a browser and voting done.

thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (30/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hahaha early morning - please forgive
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Even worse. Early Monday morning!


----------



## skola (30/10/17)

"I was taking a few toots of Maximus, when I sucked too hard and got some juice in my mouth..." 
Yeah that's sounds really cool.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (30/10/17)

Morning @antonherbst , whose Billet Box is this?
Is it yours @skola ?
Maybe indicate that in the OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (30/10/17)

Silver said:


> Morning @antonherbst , whose Billet Box is this?
> Is it yours @skola ?
> Maybe indicate that in the OP


Hey @Silver, nope not mine. I already had a vote with my buddies on what to name my Billet Box and it was decided through the majority that it would be Billet Box.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (30/10/17)

Silver said:


> Morning @antonherbst , whose Billet Box is this?
> Is it yours @skola ?
> Maybe indicate that in the OP



Thanks @Silver OP updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (30/10/17)

skola said:


> "I was taking a few toots of Maximus, when I sucked too hard and got some juice in my mouth..."
> Yeah that's sounds really cool.



Thats just the “thing” when i talk about my bb to friends it is called my bb vape. But when she poses for photos on the forum she is called Rogue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The_Ice (30/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Thats just the “thing” when i talk about my bb to friends it is called my bb. But when she poses for photos on the forum she is called Rogue.


Then I definitely don't recommend Biggus Dickus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks @Silver OP updated.



Hahaha - now even I can't make a mistake with my speed reading 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/10/17)

The_Ice said:


> Then I definitely don't recommend Biggus Dickus



*Why not ?* I have a fwend in Wome called that !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (30/10/17)

Definitely Maximus from Gladiator

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (30/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> *Why not ?* I have a fwend in Wome called that !
> 
> View attachment 111926


I knew someone would find it


----------



## antonherbst (30/10/17)

It looks like its going to end in a land slide victory for Maximus. Voting still open for another 29 hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

